# Seeking fantastic gaming PC



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Alright. My birthday is coming up in late november, but we are having the party before the end of october. Anyway what I need to know is what is the best computer for the cheapest price, and where I can order it from. I need a computer that is able to handle several top notch games on their top notch performance flawlessly (example : play WoW with all the graphic options at the highest with NO LAG AT ALL, NONE). Also where can I get the best monitor and other items if they dont come with the computer. These are very demanding wants, but I will be very thankful for any input.


----------



## dunerider5 (Oct 11, 2005)

Got a budget?  Around here, people seem to like alienware if you have the money and aren't doing a custom build.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Well for everything including monitor and all the goods, i'd say 4k is a reasonable price.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

So what is the best gaming PC possible with my 4k budget?


----------



## Ku-sama (Oct 11, 2005)

you got pm


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

You got IMed.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## spamdos (Oct 11, 2005)

4k thats awesome man, i would definately look at alienware. jeez 4k u could go sli with that...


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, I know I am a awesome man. Could anyone be specific on the best PC out there? I am way too lazy at this time of night.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Yawn.


----------



## Ignorantguy (Oct 11, 2005)

if you build your own you'll get alot more bang for your buck. look at my sig. i build that for 2700. just image what you could get for 4k


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

*Goes into WoW form* /me lets out a deep yawn... /train


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Is this any good? 

2 eVGA nVidia GeForce 7800GTX SLI
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ San Deigo core
2gigs of Geil PC4000
160GB Sata HDD
Abit Fata1ity board

That was just mumbo-jumbo to me, but to you guys, is this any good?


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, it's good. Although you do have 4k and you can go better. I'll spec one for you if I have the time. Are you paying for this? 
Bob.

Also, wait alittle while for responces.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Alright thanks for the advice. I probably will gather money from all around and have my relative pay it for me. I would probably focus on having a 3k computer and 1k monator and such.


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Oct 11, 2005)

So is it safe to say you want to build it yourself?


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang man. Could you spare some of that for a new gfx card lol. I wish I got that kind of money.
Bob.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

I cant build a computer.


----------



## Ku-sama (Oct 11, 2005)

he might order it from the buisness i work for...


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, my family is generous when it comes to birthdays.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

God, I am so tired. I'm off to sleep. Please post anything, or leave a message on aim (my name is illvizion) Ku-sama i'd love it if you posted some options I have on building the pc on my budget and anything like that. Thanks again, and any input is appreaicated. Again my aim is illvizion... uh, peace out all, ill check this out tommorow morning.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow. 6 hours of sleep. :-/


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Blue (Oct 11, 2005)

Usually you post and leave it alone for a bit . People do eventualy post somthing sooner or later. Thing is most people who come here build thier own or are learning to do so. Since you have 4K and really want to purchase a top notch system then here is a couple of links to Top Notch builders.

http://www.voodoopc.com/default.aspx

http://www.alienware.com/

other places such as http://www.ibuypower.com/mall/lobby.htm. Google will land you many.


----------



## 34erd (Oct 11, 2005)

4K? duuuuude!!!!!! you could get a 4800+ and two 7800GTX's in SLI!  You might even want to look into liquid cooling since youve got the money.

My rig below was $1800, I'm just starting to build it.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> Usually you post and leave it alone for a bit . People do eventualy post somthing sooner or later. Thing is most people who come here build thier own or are learning to do so. Since you have 4K and really want to purchase a top notch system then here is a couple of links to Top Notch builders.
> 
> http://www.voodoopc.com/default.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I didn't really like anything I saw, or maybe I just didnt look enough. Are there any places where you tell them what you want and they build and set it up for you?

BTW my plan is with all the money I collect on my birthday I will get my relative to put up the same much as I do to buy one. I have like 1.5 k right now and plan on getting around 1k.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 11, 2005)

You should wait and get the new ATI series video cards. Put those into Crossfire and you would have a sweet rig.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Bleh I cant wait.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, can you guys help me out? What is the best I can get for 3k? That comes with everything I need.


----------



## spacedude89 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Very Best!

http://reviews.cnet.com/Overdrive_PC_Torque_SLI/4505-3118_7-31466286-2.html?tag=tab


----------



## illvizion (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes 8/10 seems godly.


----------



## spacedude89 (Oct 11, 2005)

they rate tough, out of all the gaming pc's it has the highest rating


----------



## Ku-sama (Oct 12, 2005)

this is the system thus far:

AMD Athlon 64 FX57 San Diego 1GHz FSB Socket 939

OCZ Gold Edition 2GB (2 x 1GB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 500 (PC 4000) Unbuffered Dual Channel Kit


2 in SLI eVGA 256-P2-N529-AX Geforce 7800GTX 256MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16


Update 	Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6B250S0 250GB 7200 RPM Serial ATA150 Hard Drive

LITE-ON IDE 16x DVD Burner

Thermaltake Tsunami VA3000BWA Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Abit Fata1ity mobo

ill post the rest eventully, such as monitor, keyboard, mouse, and speakers


----------



## illvizion (Oct 12, 2005)

Processor: Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 551 w/ HT Technology 3.4GHz 800MHz FSB 1MB
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition with Service Pack 2
Warranty: 90-Day AlienCare Toll-Free 24/7 Phone Support
Power Supply: Alienware® 480 Watt Power Supply
Chassis: Alienware® Mid-Tower Chassis - Black
Motherboard: Alienware® PCI Express Motherboard with Intel® 915 Chipset
Graphics Processor: 128MB PCI-Express x16 ATI RADEON™ X700 Pro
Memory: 1GB Dual Channel Low-Latency DDR PC-3200 at 400MHz - 2 x 512MB
System Drive: High Performance - Serial ATA - 400GB Serial ATA 7,200 RPM w/8MB Cache
Primary CD ROM/DVD ROM: 16x DVD-ROM Drive with Software DVD Decoder
Secondary CD ROM/DVD ROM: 52x32x52x CD-RW Drive
Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster® Audigy® 2 ZS High Definition 7.1 Surround Firewire (IEEE® 1394)
Network Connection: Integrated High Performance Gigabit Ethernet
AlienRespawn: Alienware® Respawn Recovery Kit
Monitor: 19" 12ms LCD Display - Black
Keyboard: Microsoft® Basic Keyboard Black
Mouse: Microsoft® Basic Optical Mouse Black
Speakers: Klipsch ProMedia™ 2.1 200-Watt THX® Speakers
Alienware Exclusive Offers: Gamespot Complete - Free 90-day Trial (a $20.85 value)
Games: Warcraft III Battle Chest
Desktop Enhancements: Exclusive AlienGUIse Theme Manager
AlienInspection: AlienInspection - Exclusive Integration and Inspection - $99.99 Value - FREE!
Alienware Mouse Pad: Alienware® Mousepad

Is this any good? Will it be able to handle games like sims 2, half life 2, fear, and wow laglessly? BTW the cost is 2.2k


----------



## tweaker (Oct 12, 2005)

illvizion said:
			
		

> Is this any good? Will it be able to handle games like sims 2, half life 2, fear, and wow laglessly? BTW the cost is 2.2k


 
Sure it will run the games, but for $2200 you can do alot better, especially on the video side. Do a custom build and save loads of money, it's easy.


----------



## pcguy2006 (Oct 12, 2005)

*New gaming system*

Hey, I'm looking at a MX-57 or a MX-48 on this site:

www.multilinkcomputers.com

Do you guys think that these systems will run too hot? Is 350W PSU enough?

Also which should I go for - the dual core or the FX-57?


----------



## illvizion (Oct 12, 2005)

tweaker said:
			
		

> Sure it will run the games, but for $2200 you can do alot better, especially on the video side. Do a custom build and save loads of money, it's easy.


Please be more specific. If I can do better, what can I do better with? Where can I do a custom build?


----------



## illvizion (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright, i've thought it over... My new budget is 3,000 dollars (including monitor, mouse, speakers, ect.). I want a computer, that I dont have to build. I want a computer that is able to handle several games without lag. To be able to play games like Fear, Sims 2, Battlefield 2, WoW (Is there a PC even capable to play in IronForge without exploding?) without any latency. Where would I order it?

Please, any help would make me a happy person.


----------



## X24 (Oct 12, 2005)

wow.....just wow.......build it yourself, seriously, you'll save tons and it is possible to get exactly what you want easy. not to mention the major preformance gained.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know how to build a computer.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 12, 2005)

Would you want a case with an acrylic window or not? Cause I love my ASUS Vento 3600 case but it doesn't have a window.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is what I suggest.

-Asus Vento 3600 Case with LCD Temp Display and FAN controller (choose a different case if you want)
-535 Watt PSU SLI ready
-GigaByte GA-K8N-SLI Motherboard
-AMD Athlon 64 4000+ socket 939 CPU w/ CoolerMaster Liquid CPU cooling
-Corsair 2GB XMS High Performance DDR400 RAM w/heatspreaders in DC mode
-2 GeForce 7800GT Video Cards in SLI Mode
-250GB SATA150 7200 RPM HDD
-Creative Labs SB Audigy-2 ZS 7.1 Sound Card
-Dual Layer DVD-RW Drive and a DVD-ROM Drive (and a 1.44MB Floppy)
-6 in 1 Internal Card Reader
-Logitech Elite USB Keyboard and Mouse
-Logitech X-530 5.1 Speakers
-Professional Wiring and Round Cables
-Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Works 7.0

-NOTE: No Monitor (I suggest getting that separatley from another website, you would have $600 left to get one  )


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh, and that configuration I just posted comes with a 3-Year Limited Warranty Plus Life-Time Technical Support. And that config cost about $2400, and since your budget is $3k, you would have money left for a monitor, software, anything else you can think of really.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 12, 2005)

> I need a computer that is able to handle several top notch games on their top notch performance flawlessly





> example : play WoW with all the graphic options at the highest with NO LAG AT ALL, NONE


1 .Unless you're dealing with excessively underpowered configs, lag has nothing to do with the hardware involved but rather the internet connection.
2. WoW is nothing close to being anything remotely close to being a top notch game from a system requirements perspective



> Well for everything including monitor and all the goods, i'd say 4k is a reasonable price.


$4 is an excessive amount of money .... 



> Bump.


Dont bump threads after 13 minutes



> 4k thats awesome man, i would definately look at alienware. jeez 4k u could go sli with that...


Even though you can build better for that price



> Yawn.


Again, dont bump threads after 5 minutes



> *Goes into WoW form* /me lets out a deep yawn... /train


This had better be the last one i see....



> I cant build a computer.


1. Correction: you've not tried
2. You can get a small computer store to build it for you and get a better system for your money



> Usually you post and leave it alone for a bit  . People do eventualy post somthing sooner or later. Thing is most people who come here build thier own or are learning to do so.


Ya cuz otherwise you annoy admins...



> 4K? duuuuude!!!!!! you could get a 4800+ and two 7800GTX's in SLI! You might even want to look into liquid cooling since youve got the money.


Yer gonna want a bit more than a cpu and two videocards .... when you start crunching out a system to match those parts you'll find the money does go away pretty quick (not to say $4 is excessive to start with tho)



> Thanks, but I didn't really like anything I saw, or maybe I just didnt look enough


Either you didnt look enough or you're more concerned with bling-bling systems than performance systems



> Are there any places where you tell them what you want and they build and set it up for you?


Pretty much any non-major computer store



> You should wait and get the new ATI series video cards. Put those into Crossfire and you would have a sweet rig.


At that rate you might wait until NVidia comes out with their new careds ... or ATi to come out with their next gen cards.. or nvdia to...



> The Very Best!
> http://reviews.cnet.com/Overdrive_P...-2.html?tag=tab 31466286-2.html?tag=tab>


NForce4 paired with a FX57?! Thats plain stupid.



> Yes 8/10 seems godly.


Possibly, if you have either low standards or grow money on trees



> they rate tough, out of all the gaming pc's it has the highest rating


CNet?? Hardcore? This is news 



> Sure it will run the games, but for $2200 you can do alot better, especially on the video side. Do a custom build and save loads of money, it's easy.


I dont think it'll run FEAR 1600x1200 4x 8x .... ok maybe 10fps?



> I don't know how to build a computer.


As i said earlier
1. Correction: you've not tried
2. You can get a small computer store to build it for you and get a better system for your money
So you dont have to

Consider this:
- *AMD Athlon64 X2 4400 [ADA4400DAA6CD, 525USD]*
- *DFI LanParty NF4SLI-DR [165USD]*
- *eVGA 7800GTX KO Edition [490/650, 580USD]*
- *eVGA 7800GTX KO Edition [490/650, 580USD]*
- *Mushkin Redline PC4000 2x512 [2-2-2-6, 185USD]* or *Mushkin ONE Series 2x512 [1.5-2-2-5, 220USD]*
- *Maxtor DiamondMax10 250GB [16MB, NCQ, 95USD]*
- *Maxtor DiamondMax10 250GB [16MB, NCQ, 95USD]*
- *NEC 3540A [40USD]*
- *SilverStone Zeus ST65ZF [12V@42A, 160USD]*
- *Arctic Cooling Freezer64 [30USD]*
Subtotal = 2455-2500USD

And thats just a starter setup....


----------



## illvizion (Oct 12, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> 1 .Unless you're dealing with excessively underpowered configs, lag has nothing to do with the hardware involved but rather the internet connection.
> 2. WoW is nothing close to being anything remotely close to being a top notch game from a system requirements perspective
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all you're help. I'll check the set up that you mentioned...


----------



## illvizion (Oct 12, 2005)

I want a nvidia geforce video card, whats the best SLI one? And if you get the sli one, do you need two video cards?


----------



## pbsk8er03 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alien ware sucks and are $1000 over priced. Custom building is VERY easy so don't be scared it will save you lots of money, so in turn, giving you more money for a better machine.


----------



## pbsk8er03 (Oct 12, 2005)

illvizion said:
			
		

> I want a nvidia geforce video card, whats the best SLI one? And if you get the sli one, do you need two video cards?


SLI means system link interface. That means you have 2 video cards hooked together for double performance. Best video card on the market right now is, Nvidia 7800 GTX. If you SLI that, you will be able to play any game, on the highest settings no lag or artifacts what so ever.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 12, 2005)

The stuff Praetor listed sounds pretty good. Will it beable to run all games perfectly? But whats a good power supply I can get from newegg? I want to get it all together.


----------



## pbsk8er03 (Oct 12, 2005)

illvizion said:
			
		

> The stuff Praetor listed sounds pretty good. Will it beable to run all games perfectly? But whats a good power supply I can get from newegg? I want to get it all together.


Yes it is very good. I reccomend www.xPCgear.com as it is MUCH cheaper. The best powersupply by far is the antec neo power 420w. And, its only $99.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh snaps, where do I get the cheap but good LCD 19 inch+ monitor, mouse, keyboard, speakers, and all that stuff?


----------



## illvizion (Oct 12, 2005)

This is my current computer... Intel Pentium 4 CPU 1.90GHz, 256 MB or RAM. ROFL it cant even play wow on lowest settings without lag.


----------



## pbsk8er03 (Oct 13, 2005)

illvizion said:
			
		

> Oh snaps, where do I get the cheap but good LCD 19 inch+ monitor, mouse, keyboard, speakers, and all that stuff?


In order of cheapest to most expenisive: www.xPCgear.com, www.zipzoomfly.com, www.newegg.com

Speakers: Logitech Z-5500 for insane 5.1 THX certified surround

Mouse: Razer Copperhead, best mouse on the market at the moment. (search it on www.google.com)

Keyboard: Staeik eclipse backlit keyboard

Those will suit you very well.


----------



## robina_80 (Oct 13, 2005)

seriously its not worth spending 4K on a computer that is f***ing stupid amounts of money i built mine for ONLY £650 thats about $12500 and my sig is pretty good if i want to upgrade my h/d or ram or graphics card that wont cost much id say about £300 $600 build your own for god saicks or do what praeter said get the shop to build it for you but its easy building all you do is connect the parts together turn comp on and your away


----------



## 34erd (Oct 13, 2005)

> $12500



Damn you got ripped off  

I hope you meant $1250


----------



## illvizion (Oct 13, 2005)

robina_80 said:
			
		

> seriously its not worth spending 4K on a computer that is f***ing stupid amounts of money i built mine for ONLY £650 thats about $12500 and my sig is pretty good if i want to upgrade my h/d or ram or graphics card that wont cost much id say about £300 $600 build your own for god saicks or do what praeter said get the shop to build it for you but its easy building all you do is connect the parts together turn comp on and your away


KAY!

:-/


----------



## pbsk8er03 (Oct 13, 2005)

Haha, you can get the ultimate set up with best parts out now for like $2,000.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 13, 2005)

> i want a nVidia GeForce video card, whats the best sli one? and if you get the sli one, do you need two video cards?


well there are a few sli cards that come to mind:  6600GT, 6800GT, 6800U, 7800GT, 7800GTX.. not sure about some of the other ones



> but whats a good power supply i can get from newegg?


see my post. also see *PSU 101*.



> That means you have 2 video cards hooked together for double performance


Up to +100% performance .. reality shows something like +60% though



> The best powersupply by far is the antec neo power 420w. And, its only $99


The best powersupply for that price bracket maybe but not a chance in hell as an overall statement.



> This is my current computer... Intel Pentium 4 CPU 1.90GHz, 256 MB or RAM. ROFL it cant even play wow on lowest settings without lag.


Well unless yer videocard is excessively underpowered, like i said before, lag has nothing to do with system specs there.



> seriously its not worth spending 4K on a computer that is f***ing stupid amounts of money i built mine for ONLY £650 thats about $12500 and my sig is pretty good if i want to upgrade my h/d or ram or graphics card that wont cost much id say about £300 $600 build your own for god saicks or do what praeter said get the shop to build it for you but its easy building all you do is connect the parts together turn comp on and your away


hehe


----------



## Nastybutler187 (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.voodoopc.com/transactions/qksummary.aspx?Qsessid=440a7640-ffab-480e-b638-a903f5f0d68e


----------



## Praetor (Oct 13, 2005)

You realize that's a no-delivery machine hehe (and the optical drives are subpar for the rest of the system)


----------



## illvizion (Oct 13, 2005)

pbsk8er03 said:
			
		

> Haha, you can get the ultimate set up with best parts out now for like $2,000.


Show me.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 13, 2005)

Why not just go with what Praetor suggested? He knows more then you know he knows. Listen to him.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 13, 2005)

> Haha, you can get the ultimate set up with best parts out now for like $2,000.


Highly doubtful ... taking a quick stroll
- PSU ... PC P&C 850SSI ... 450USD
- Video ... Dual eVGA 7800GTX  KOs  ... 2x580USD
- CPU ... lets choose the cheaper of X2-4800 and FX57 ... 1000USD
Well seems like we've breached $2000 and we dont even have a motherboad yet


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh cmon, stop picking on em Praetor.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 13, 2005)

> Oh cmon, stop picking on em Praetor.


If you mean, "stop being technically correct and noticing outright fallacies" ... no  ... you and I both know that post#57 was "out there" and it simply wasnt possible


----------



## illvizion (Oct 13, 2005)

Alright, Praetor seems like he knows what he is talking about. I'll do it.  Thanks alot guys... I'll post again if I need anymore help.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 13, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Consider this:
> - *AMD Athlon64 X2 4400 [ADA4400DAA6CD, 525USD]*
> - *DFI LanParty NF4SLI-DR [165USD]*
> - *eVGA 7800GTX KO Edition [490/650, 580USD]*
> ...


Why do I need two 7800GTX KO Edition cards if they aren't SLI? Or am I getting something wrong? And does this come with a case? And what all else do I need to buy to play right away? (Example : Mouse, Keyboard, Speakers (Yeah, I want/need them).


----------



## Mr.Suave (Oct 14, 2005)

pbsk8er03 said:
			
		

> Speakers: Logitech Z-5500 for insane 5.1 THX certified surround
> 
> Mouse: Razer Copperhead, best mouse on the market at the moment. (search it on www.google.com)


You really don't need a surround sound system for gaming. Its expensive and I assume this comp is going to be in your room so theres no need for surround sound for a small room. Its better to have a headset. You don't bother any one (if u decide to up the volume) and u can hear little things which makes the game experience better and its great to have a mic to be able to talk to other people instead of typing all the time. I recommend getting this  http://www.plantronics.com/gaming/en_US/index.html?WT.mc_t=Gaming&WT.mc_n=nam&_requestid=57760 

Also the razer copperhead isnt the best gaming mouse out there: review#1 review #2 
It's tied with the Logitech G5. Then there is the wireless G7 which is a great wireless mouse for gaming. Logitech fixed a lot of the wireless problems like having two Li-lon batteries that while you play with one you can charge the other and batteries can last up to 12 hours. Here is  a review on the G7.I would get it but just dont have the money  I recommend getting it since you have the money.
But its all up to you and what you want.


----------



## Blue (Oct 14, 2005)

> You really don't need a surround sound system for gaming. Its expensive and I assume this comp is going to be in your room so theres no need for surround sound for a small room. Its better to have a headset. You don't bother any one (if u decide to up the volume) and u can hear little things which makes the game experience better and its great to have a mic to be able to talk to other people instead of typing all the time. I recommend getting this http://www.plantronics.com/gaming/e...requestid=57760





Thing is as with movies 5.1 surround sound and  higher takes the experience to a whole new level. I highly recommend that if the budget is there then get a decent set of 5.1 surround sound speakers.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont want the best mouse or speakers and thanks for the headset idea, ill do that.

I just want a cord lazer mouse... And any keyboard is fine


----------



## X24 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, what about logitec's new smart mouse? that thing seems awesome.....
also preator, that is Geil One series not mushkin.
also, i do believe those aren't KO's they are just OC'd GTX's.....then again KO's are OC'ed GTX's so ya, no problem there really.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 14, 2005)

X24 said:
			
		

> Well, what about logitec's new smart mouse? that thing seems awesome.....
> also preator, that is Geil One series not mushkin.
> also, i do believe those aren't KO's they are just OC'd GTX's.....then again KO's are OC'ed GTX's so ya, no problem there really.


What? Is this where I do SLI with the two KOS? and is the motherboard I guess SLI compatible?


----------



## illvizion (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, and I was reading reviews on the motherboard and it said that its not for newbies... Now i'm getting my friend to build it, but after that, can a totally clueless person like me handle it?


----------



## X24 (Oct 14, 2005)

No, SLI is just putting the two video cards in thier proper slots and then putting this little connector that is included with the mobo on both of the video cards, then simply hooking up the correct power supply thingy to it and you are done.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 14, 2005)

> Why do I need two 7800GTX KO Edition cards if they aren't SLI?


I never said they arent SLI (they are btw)



> And does this come with a case?


No. I rarely spec cases because i usually end up saying somehtig like "who the hell cares about the bling bling case" or something about "its what's inside that counts not the pretty lights or window"



> And what all else do I need to buy to play right away? (Example : Mouse, Keyboard, Speakers (Yeah, I want/need them).


You'll need input devices and a display. I rarely spec displays too (for roughly the same reasons) but as for input devices, a *simple keyboard* and *baseline mouse* (although i am reluctant to call the MX518 a baseline mouse lol) will suffice. As for speakers, I personally have the Z5500s and enjoy them immensely.



> It's tied with the Logitech G5. Then there is the wireless G7 which is a great wireless mouse for gaming. Logitech fixed a lot of the wireless problems like having two Li-lon batteries that while you play with one you can charge the other and batteries can last up to 12 hours


12hr battery and thats a fix?? The MX1000 lasts 72-96hrs nonstop heavy useage



> also preator, that is Geil One series not mushkin.


Yah whatever ... a typo here and there 



> also, i do believe those aren't KO's they are just OC'd GTX's.....then again KO's are OC'ed GTX's so ya, no problem there really.


Not that im challenging .. but do you have any  links that say so? AFAIK, the KO editions are the ones using ACS³ and the "normal" use a reference-like cooler



> What? Is this where I do SLI with the two KOS? and is the motherboard I guess SLI compatible?


Well the name of the mobo has "SLI" in it  (yes it is)


----------



## nxe18 (Oct 14, 2005)

alienware.period.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 14, 2005)

> alienware.period.


sarcasm(dripping, "Wow that was a profoundly intelligent post.");


----------



## LobsterLover (Oct 14, 2005)

SLI is pretty overrated since I just recently tested an SLI machine, and it only increased the framerate by 15FPS in BF2, and since the cost of another 7800GTX (to match the one that was in the system) is pretty steap I wouldn't consider SLI a good investment.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 14, 2005)

> SLI is pretty overrated since I just recently tested an SLI machine, and it only increased the framerate by 15FPS in BF2, and since the cost of another 7800GTX (to match the one that was in the system) is pretty steap I wouldn't consider SLI a good investment.


Agreed  (however, if you are looking to play FEAR @ 2048@1536 4x 16x ... thats a whole different ballgame ) and considering the original budget and what i ended up making ...


----------



## LobsterLover (Oct 14, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Agreed  (however, if you are looking to play FEAR @ 2048@1536 4x 16x ... thats a whole different ballgame ) and considering the original budget and what i ended up making ...



sorry, I totaly didn't read the thread. at other forums, people try too suggest that 2x6600s is better than a 6800GT or a 7800, which is not only wrong but ludacris, just don't want anyone here to make that mistake.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 14, 2005)

No worries  Always better to be explicit than sorry about being vague


----------



## Thechefxxxv (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, if your getting a nice mouse, I have a Logitech MX518 and it is perfect. My PC can barely keep up with it. The major differences between the G5 and the MX518 is the G5 is 20$ more, 2000 dpi, and has that handy little lcd on the side to see what dpi your at. I think Im gonna get a G5 this christmas!


----------



## 34erd (Oct 14, 2005)

> Oh, and I was reading reviews on the motherboard and it said that its not for newbies... Now i'm getting my friend to build it, but after that, can a totally clueless person like me handle it?



Dont worry, if I could build a system with it, I'm sure you can handle it


----------



## Praetor (Oct 14, 2005)

> I have a Logitech MX518 and it is perfect. My PC can barely keep up with it. The major differences between the G5 and the MX518 is the G5 is 20$ more, 2000 dpi, and has that handy little lcd on the side to see what dpi your at


Forgot one more: the G5 is a laser mouse and thus will be able to track difficult surfaces better


----------



## illvizion (Oct 14, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824009036 - Monitor

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16823126131 - Keyboard & Mouse

I added these things to the list you made Praetor. Could you please pick out the other stuff I need to play? I dont know what to get. And for a case I dont want anything fancy, just something to cover the parts.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 14, 2005)

> Could you please pick out the other stuff I need to play?


No because thats pretty much up to the end user and their preferencs.



> And for a case I dont want anything fancy, just something to cover the parts.


Search up cases and grab the cheapest one then  (just so long as it is an ATX one then yer ok)


----------



## Blue (Oct 14, 2005)

Some say cases are not so important as for the most part they are entirely correct. I do however think that there is a fair bit of importance with cases from a stability standpoint. Some really cheap cases are metal or much worse plastic with very poor venting/cooling fans etc. you want a decent case that will allow those expensive components to breath. Basically you'll want adequate cooling so give the case at least a bit of thought.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 15, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> No because thats pretty much up to the end user and their preferencs.



My preference is having stuff that I need. I dont care what it is, I have no idea about puters.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 16, 2005)

> Some say cases are not so important as for the most part they are entirely correct. I do however think that there is a fair bit of importance with cases from a stability standpoint. Some really cheap cases are metal or much worse plastic with very poor venting/cooling fans etc. you want a decent case that will allow those expensive components to breath. Basically you'll want adequate cooling so give the case at least a bit of thought.


Good points Blue, although i think its a fair statement to suggest that people are more concerned with (as a whole), asthetics ... which is the exact reason i dont bother reccomending cases



> My preference is having stuff that I need


Then goto Newegg or a store or whatever, and pick something.


----------



## The Astroman (Oct 16, 2005)

Lian-Li cases rock.


----------



## illvizion (Oct 18, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Then goto Newegg or a store or whatever, and pick something.


What ive been saying is that I DONT KNOW WHAT I NEED. I want everything that I need to start playing games the day i get my stuff. What all do I need to do that?


----------



## spacedude89 (Oct 18, 2005)

you need:
A Computer
A Monitor
A Mouse
A Keyboard 
Wires 

thats the bare needed, to have a regular gaming experience, you need

Speakers
Joystick
Internet Connection for online play
Games

i probly forgot something soo....


----------



## Archangel (Oct 18, 2005)

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> i probly forgot something soo....



yes,Electricity.   otherwise you cant do anything


----------



## illvizion (Oct 19, 2005)

Well what in the computer do i need or did praetor list it all


----------



## spacedude89 (Oct 19, 2005)

inside the computer you need

A Case
A Motherboard
Ram
Hard drive
CD-RW or DVD-RW drive
Video Card
Sound Card
A Processor
A Power Supply
any wires needed, but they will probley come with the pieces


----------



## tweaker (Oct 19, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> I dont think it'll run FEAR 1600x1200 4x 8x .... ok maybe 10fps?


 
I haven't checked the specs on the monitor he had in mind but sure you have a point there. Thing is the majority of non hardcore gamers rarely goes above 12x10, if that.

On a sidenote,
It's the same people that often criticizes SLI setups cause they don't see an improvement. I've seen plenty of SLI machines running 12x10 or even 10x76.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 19, 2005)

tweaker said:
			
		

> On a sidenote,
> It's the same people that often criticizes SLI setups cause they don't see an improvement. I've seen plenty of SLI machines running 12x10 or even 10x76.



i run all my games at 1280x1024 atm.. but when my 2nd card arrives ill put it up to 1600x 1200 or higher ( combat flight sim  )
but, you really see the difference on SLI when in higher resolutions?


----------



## tweaker (Oct 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> you really see the difference on SLI when in higher resolutions?


 
Yes, SLI really shines in high res gaming. My point was mainly that many people tend to spend all their money on a sweet SLI configuration, then they cannot afford anything but a crappy low res capable monitor instead. hehe

Well at least they get their desired benchmark results... haha


----------

